# Vodafone 'UNLIMITED GPRS' for a month - Rs.95 but cap of 50 MB !!!



## din (Aug 3, 2009)

I was checking Vodafone site for more details.

For prepaid customers.

Recharge with Rs 95 & get *unlimited free browsing on your mobile phone for 30 days*.
sms BONUS 95 to 144 to activate the pack.

*Note: Maximum usage of 50MB applicable.*

Vodafone website Link

/Din checking dictionary.com for the meaning of the word - 'Unlimited'


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 3, 2009)

Not bad if you have a phone only usage. The more the better but for me 50 MB in a month is sufficient cos I already have net connection at home.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 3, 2009)

If it has a limit of 50MB then how does it qualify as unlimited?  However I agree that for internet access through mobile phone, 50MB is sufficient in a month.


----------



## billyboybad (Aug 3, 2009)

pretty gud


----------



## awww (Aug 3, 2009)

billyboybad said:


> pretty gud


hmm...really?


----------



## awww (Aug 3, 2009)

din said:


> /Din checking dictionary.com for the meaning of the word - 'Unlimited'



i think the word unlimited meant for uninterrupted internet for a month without any down times every two days like in the broadband


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 3, 2009)

Well......Its gr8 2 see it in affordable range. But 50MB is a prblm. Kuch zyada hota to......accha hota....!!!


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 3, 2009)

50 MB unlimited plan.... wow that's funny!! It ain't unlimited if there's a cap. Anyway 50 MB is way too less and I am not talking about tethering that would inflate it exponentially.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 3, 2009)

Ask Vodafone to shove the plan up their British Arse.. what the hell were they thinking while introducing this damn plan...


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 3, 2009)

Nothing for us poor postpaid guyz .. tsk tsk!!


----------



## utsav (Aug 4, 2009)

atleast 200MB is must else its a useless plan for most ppl


----------



## awww (Aug 4, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> Nothing for us poor postpaid guyz .. tsk tsk!!



do they have better plans in postpaid?


----------



## codename_romeo (Aug 4, 2009)

BSNL gprs is much better....... u reacharge with 99/- and ACTUAL UNLIMITED gprs for one month...... its good enuf for stayin online on the move and checking mails n all


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 4, 2009)

WTH!
I would say it should atleast have 3GB DL/Month. Even 50MB is less for mobile torrenters like me.


----------



## x3060 (Aug 4, 2009)

50 mb is less.. a 100 or 150 would have been lot better. i have a net connection in home ...still i feel 50 mb in mob is not good enough.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 4, 2009)

This plan is good actually. 
In Karnataka/Bangalore we pay Rs.249/month and no free usage!
So which is better?
I hope they launch this Bonus Card in Bangalore too..


----------



## vivekkanu (Aug 4, 2009)

me to opera mini pr ek hi din me 50MB use kr daalunga...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 4, 2009)

codename_romeo said:


> BSNL gprs is much better....... u reacharge with 99/- and ACTUAL UNLIMITED gprs for one month...... its good enuf for stayin online on the move and checking mails n all



R u sure???

I didn't knew.....!!

Pthrwise I can activate ths plan.

Is it here in Kolkata????


----------



## zboy123 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a 500MB Airtel plan (postpaid).... I seldom cross 500MB, sufficient for most months!! 50MB is a joke.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 4, 2009)

this is stupidity to core...


wht are these a$$holes thinking?

50 MB / month....?

dude its not even 2 MB a day ....

this is crap...

i am better with airtel and i spent 0 ruppes using my own hack for free gprs..... and i download more than 50 a day...
(dont pm me for the hack trick )
s()ck that u greeedy retarded networks


----------



## Dark Core (Aug 4, 2009)

IMO - If it's gprs/edge, it's always BSNL which rocks; In our area it's 230/pm and it's unlimited (read Truly Unlimited - no limits per day or month) and I get abt 14-22 KBps on average. . .


----------



## Lucky_star (Aug 4, 2009)

I took Vodafone connection last month, and when I heard about this 50 MB 'UNLIMITED' crap, got disappointed.
Had an idea unilmited connection in Kerala for Rs 750, and I downloaded 7.3 GB in a month. Speed always stayed 23-28.


----------



## vaithy (Aug 5, 2009)

@codename

BSNL unlimited GPRS is Rs199/p.m+tax  where r u from?


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2009)

Aircel 98 unlimited is just so much better that all these money looting abominations...


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Aircel 98 unlimited is just so much better that all these money looting abominations...



Can it be used on PC?


----------



## Faun (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Can it be used on PC?



Yeah, I am using it on my PC. Setup is just like any other network, for access point use *aircelgprs* and dial no as **99#*.

Remember to ask for *GPRS recharge* of Rs. 98, do not ask for normal recharge. Your unlimited plan for 1 month will be activated then.

The company is basically south based (TN) and starting to reach whole India. So they are providing decent promotional offers as of now. Good for me 

You can search over google for more. Its the best GPRS option today.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this 'UNLIMITED GPRS' with 50MB cap is only for Vodafone Live! and not the Full GPRS with POP and all!!


----------



## Apple Juice (Aug 12, 2009)

bodafone r cheater. 
aircel 98 is d best.... 8)


----------



## saqib_khan (Aug 12, 2009)

WTH !! 50 MB, r they joking or what? lol


----------



## christina2009 (Aug 12, 2009)

digitized said:


> If it has a limit of 50MB then how does it qualify as unlimited?  However I agree that for internet access through mobile phone, 50MB is sufficient in a month.


Interesting thought, i completely agree with your perspective

comparatif simulation taux pret auto  - taux pret auto differe selon la prise en compte ... calculent automatiquement le taux pour un prêt automobile donne.comparatif simulation taux pret auto


----------



## Coool (Aug 12, 2009)

ROFL...This is called Unlimited


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 14, 2009)

only 50MB LOL , 150mb is better  @ Rs95


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2009)

Topi pehnane ka dandha hi shuru kar diya hai in logo ne.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 17, 2009)

^^


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Aug 28, 2009)

In Delhi I am using aircel.........in starting it was breeze........now speed sucks....btw very good plans.........98/mth and 14/3days


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^^^^What speed its giving?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 28, 2009)

My friend got an Aircel Prepaid connection recently exclusively for GPRS. Now the biggest surprise, he received all the required settings on his phone from aircel, recharged with the Rs.98 coupon & he is not able to connect at all. Even the GPRS indicator in Nokia fails to show up any connection.


----------



## azzu (Aug 29, 2009)

^ oh thats strange i used aircel gprs and it was gud though speeds suck now


----------

